# Frauenpower



## Ozgirl (1. August 2006)

#h Hallöchen! Hättet Ihr geglaubt dass auch Frauen gerne fischen?


----------



## Pannenfischer (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Hallo!#h 
Nöö #d  ,nicht wirklich!|supergri 
Aber unsere weiblichen Boardies haben mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.#6


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

meine bessere Hälfte fängt, sobald sie die Rute in die Hand kriegt....echt unglaublich....ich steh die ganze zeit da und nix passiert....die nimmt einmal meine Rute in die Hand und schon knallts....wahrscheinlich lieb ich sie deshalb so:k


----------



## sammycr65 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Du wandelst am Rande eines "Tatütataaaa" .... #h


----------



## Jui (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

@ Raabiat
Schon wieder ???????


----------



## worker_one (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich steh die ganze zeit da und nix passiert....die nimmt einmal meine Rute in die Hand und schon knallts....


Kaum zu glauben....|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

ey, kommt....jetzt macht euch mal 'n bisschen locker....

Zitat Werner Lorandt: "Das kann doch wohl wirklich nicht mein Ernst sein" #d

Dreht mir mal nich jedes Wort im Munde rum....is ja unglaublich was da gleich für ne Resonanz kommt nur weil man einmal erfolgreich zu Unrecht verknackt wurde


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q:q

EDIT: ich hatte das im vergangenen Jahr in einem meiner Fangthreads sogar schon mal ausführlich beschrieben....weiss ja auch nich wie sie das macht#c


----------



## sammycr65 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Ich kann Dein Grinsen bis hierhin sehen .... :q :q :q


----------



## Seemöwe (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

moin

Ich angel auch sehr gerne,gehe zur zeit nicht.habe noch was anderes zu machen.
Gruß Seemöwe


----------



## bine (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Ich angle für mein Leben gerne. Und mit Vorliebe in Norwegen oder Österreich.

Meinen ersten Zander (nach 6 Jhren) hab ihc auch letzten Samstag gefangen. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81646 Hier ist der Thread dazu!!! :q :q 

Ausser dem Zander gehts dieses Jahr hauptsächlich auf die großen Carps und natürlich fehlt noch der Waller, der an die 2m geht. Den hab ich mir zum Geburtstag gewünscht. Mal sehen, ob die Waller da mitspielen!!! :q


----------



## tapaesser (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> meine bessere Hälfte fängt, sobald sie die Rute in die Hand kriegt....echt unglaublich....ich steh die ganze zeit da und nix passiert....die nimmt einmal meine Rute in die Hand und schon knallts....wahrscheinlich lieb ich sie deshalb so:k


Na mein liebes Raabiatferkel, immer noch nichts dazu gelernt ??


Das gibt ein 

Tatüüüütata.:m:m


----------



## just4fan (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Ozgirl schrieb:
			
		

> #h Hallöchen! Hättet Ihr geglaubt dass auch Frauen gerne fischen?



von welchem stern kommst du denn her?????
oder hast du die letzten 30 jahre winterschlaf gehalten????
es sind in jedem vorbereitungslehrgang auch frauen mit bei und wenn du diese nach 2-3 jahren wiedertriffst dann machen sie mir doch glatt was vor!!!!!
schau mal hierhttp://www.lehrgang-fischerpruefung.de/


----------



## sammycr65 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

@raabiat/tapaesser

Siehste; ich hab`s gewußt!!! :m


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Frauen erobern nach und nach eh jede Sportart...beim Angeln störts mich im Gegenteil zum Fussball überhaupt nicht...

Ich würd meine Dame sogar tatkräftig dabei unterstützen...


----------



## Jui (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

@Raabiat
Hab`s befürchtet |kopfkrat 
@tapaesser
wie hattest Du mich noch in einen Deiner letzten postings genannt ? |kopfkrat 
Trotzdem Jungs: War schon ein Schenkelklopfer #6 
Grüße
Jui


----------



## tapaesser (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen erobern nach und nach eh jede Sportart...beim Angeln störts mich im Gegenteil zum Fussball überhaupt nicht...
> 
> Ich würd meine Dame sogar tatkräftig dabei unterstützen...



Ja ich auch. Schöner Karpfendrill und dann noch dabei einen Luftballon aufblasen lassen. Oder so ähnlich. Das Ventil tragen wir ja am Körper.


----------



## tapaesser (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> @Raabiat
> Hab`s befürchtet |kopfkrat
> @tapaesser
> wie hattest Du mich noch in einen Deiner letzten postings genannt ? |kopfkrat
> ...



Schatzielein, Biergennießer, Liebling, Wattebällchenschmeißer,

Jui, helfe mir, mir ist heiß


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Klar doch!

Mein Frauchen wurde als Kind oft von ihrem Vater zum Angeln mitgenommen. Ist allerdings wenigstens 15 Jahre her. 
Hat zwischenzeitlich das Interesse dran verloren.
Vor zwei Wochen hab ich Sie allerdings soweit gekriegt, daß Sie mir fest
Versprochen hat mit beim nächsten Kuterangeln zu begleiten.
Und wenn ich sie erstmal auf dem Kutter habe, nimmt sie auch die (Angel-) Rute in die Hand.:q


----------



## Ozgirl (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Aber Hallo, meine Herren! Wenn dass eure Damen hören!


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Ozgirl schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Hallo, meine Herren! Wenn dass eure Damen hören!



Sprachausgabe hab ich deaktiviert, also wirds für immer ihren Ohren verborgen bleiben. :q


----------



## Räuberschreck (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Na Hallo Ozgirl!

Das freut mich, wenn eine junge dynamische Österreicherin der Männerwelt eimal zeigt wie man fischt! #6 

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Sprücherklopfer hier herum schwieren!


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Räuberschreck schrieb:
			
		

> (..)
> Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Sprücherklopfer hier herum schwieren!


ca. 15.000 :q:q:q:q


----------



## Stefan21j (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Frauen angeln auch? Wie schleppen die denn den Herd ans Wasser? Oder ist die Kette so lang?


----------



## esox_105 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



> Zitat von *Räuberschreck*
> _(..)
> Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Sprücherklopfer hier herum schwieren!_


 




			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 15.000 :q:q:q:q


 


Aktuell sind es momentan *17.966*, :m


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell sind es momentan *17.966*, :m



Lieber Esox, dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. 
Erstens musst du noch die wenigen weiblichen angemeldeten Nutzerinnen abziehen, denn es wurde nach Sprücheklopfern und nicht nach Sprücheklopferinnen gefragt. Zweitens musst du noch die vernünftigen hier im Board anwesenden Herren abziehen, welche eindeutig in der Minderhit sind. Drittens musst du noch die Herrschaften abziehen, denen das alles egal ist und die sowieso nie was schreiben. Und viertens und damit wichtigstens musst du noch meine Person abziehen, da ich alles andere als Sprüche klopfe#6

ergo: summa summarum ca. 15.000 Sprücheklopfer hier im Board anwesend|wavey:


----------



## tapaesser (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

und Nr. 1 ist Raabiat, Boardferkel  in 06,2006 .


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> und Nr. 1 ist Raabiat, Boardferkel  in 06,2006 .



Nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit: Ich, Raabiat, bin kein Sprücheklopfer! Das einzige was ich klopfe sind meine Schenkel.....und zwar über einige Streitigkeiten, Fischzähler, Fischmesser (ich meine Messer von Messgerät, nicht vom Schneidegerät:q) und über die vielen, vielen Dummheiten, die hier im Board so preisgegeben werden. Deshalb bin ich ja so oft hier#6

Und nebenbei sehe ich gern schöne Fischfotos und nette Storys:q und Frauen am Wasser sehe ich natürlich auch gern. Nur es könnte mehr davon und vor allem schöner/knapper angezogenere geben:q|wavey:


----------



## Stefan21j (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit: Ich, Raabiat, bin kein Sprücheklopfer! Das einzige was ich klopfe sind meine Schenkel.....und zwar über einige Streitigkeiten, Fischzähler, Fischmesser (ich meine Messer von Messgerät, nicht vom Schneidegerät:q) und über die vielen, vielen Dummheiten, die hier im Board so preisgegeben werden. Deshalb bin ich ja so oft hier#6
> 
> Und nebenbei sehe ich gern schöne Fischfotos und nette Storys:q und Frauen am Wasser sehe ich natürlich auch gern. Nur es könnte mehr davon und vor allem schöner/knapper angezogenere geben:q|wavey:



Hmm ja es sollten echt mehr Fische sein... aber warum knapp angezogen?


----------



## DonCamile (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Ozgirl schrieb:
			
		

> #h Hallöchen! Hättet Ihr geglaubt dass auch Frauen gerne fischen?


 
Also ich finde es klasse wenn die ne Rute in die Hand nehmen ,spinnen ,die Hände nass machen und einen dicken Hecht in die Hände nehmen. :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> meine bessere Hälfte fängt, sobald sie die Rute in die Hand kriegt....echt unglaublich....ich steh die ganze zeit da und nix passiert....die nimmt einmal meine Rute in die Hand und schon knallts....wahrscheinlich lieb ich sie deshalb so:k


:m sie hat bestimmt mehr gefühl in den fingern:q oder so


----------



## Drohne (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Meine Frau fischt,:m 
unsere Tochter fischt:m 
unser Enkerl fischt bereits :m 
die Schwester meiner Frau fischt,:m 
und ihre zweite Schwester fischt ebenfalls.:m 

Natürlich haben wir Männer da oft das Nachsehen und müssen deshalb das ganze Zeugl zum Auto zurück schleppen#q . 

Aber die Vorteile, dass unsere Weibis mitfischen sind echt gewaltig, denn der Picknickkorb ist immer sehr fein zusammengestellt und das Fischerbier ist stes gekühlt. !|wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				esox02 schrieb:
			
		

> :m sie hat bestimmt mehr gefühl in den fingern:q oder so



Dann will ich aber nicht die Erfolge sehen, wenn sie mit dem Mund angelt :q:q:k|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Rebe (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> meine bessere Hälfte fängt, sobald sie die Rute in die Hand kriegt....echt unglaublich....ich steh die ganze zeit da und nix passiert....die nimmt einmal meine Rute in die Hand und schon knallts....wahrscheinlich lieb ich sie deshalb so:k


 


dto. ist bei meiner genauso, WENN sie mit zum Angeln kommt fängt sie 100%. Es liegt vll wirklich am Feeling bei den Damen das Sie so erfolgreich sind, zu mindest beim angeln:q


----------



## Raabiat (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Ich kann zwei Spitzenbeispiele nennen....

Irgendwann, vergangenes Jahr im Sommer....ich hatte nachmittags Lust auf ne kurze Runde spinnen....also ab durchn Garten die hundert Meter bis zum Wasser und ganz relaxed paar Würfe gemacht....hat absolut nix gebissen....keine Nachläufer...nichtmal Barsche.....irgendwann sagte sie (nach ca. 100Würfen und davon 50 entlang einer Seerosenkante) sie hätt keine Lust mehr und wär langweilig und ich soll zusammenpacken.....da ich grad ausgeworfen hatte hab ich gesagt, hier....nimm du und kurbel mal den Salmo Slider einfach ein....derweil pack ich das Zeugs zusammen.....während ich packe sagt sie auf einmal...."schatzi, ich hänge in den Seerosen"...ich dreh mich um und was sehe ich....die Seerosen bewegen sich und schlagen in die Rute...was war das Ergebnis: ein ca. 50er-60er Hecht|uhoh:|uhoh:

Zweites Beispiel....ich hab morgens so einen Fun-Ansitz auf Brassen gemacht....hab aber den ganzen Morgen nur Rotaugen gefangen...irgendwann kam Sie dazu und sagte sie will auch mal halten....ich drück ihr meine Rute in die Hand...pose taucht ab...sie schlägt an....rute krumm...kurzer Drill...fetter Brassen....und das nicht nur einmal...#d

Tja....soviel zum Gefühl in ihren Händen..:l..|wavey:


----------



## Rebe (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Bei uns wars ähnlich ich Ansitz auf Karpfen und Sie meinte ihr wäre langweilig, also habe ich ihr ne leichte Angel (4,00m - 20gr Wurfgewicht)in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt sie solle doch versuchen ein paar Köfis zu stippen. Sie wirft die Angel dreimal aus und nach 5 Minuten ruft sie um Hilfe, ich renne hin und sehe wie sich ihre Rutespitze in Richtung Griff zurückbiegt, zum Vorschein kam ein ordentlicher Schuppi. Tja die Mädels#6


----------



## MelaS72 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

bei uns gibt es eine klare Aufgabenverteilung. Ich stippe Männe die Köfis und er geht damit nachts auf Aal und dergleichen.


----------



## sammycr65 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Also schon die klassische, untergeordnete Rolle der Frau .... :q :q 

(duck und wech)


----------



## MelaS72 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Also schon die klassische, untergeordnete Rolle der Frau .... :q :q
> 
> (duck und wech)


hätte ich Männe nicht zum Angeln bekommen, wüsste ich gar nicht wohin mit all den ganzen Köfis 

wir wollen dieses Jahr noch in den Schwarzwald fahren um auch mal in der Schweiz unser Glück zu versuchen #6


----------



## bine (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

und ich habe noch direkt am Wasser beim Angeln meinen Freund kennengelernt.... Und er ist sooo stolz darauf...  #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> meine bessere Hälfte fängt, sobald sie die Rute in die Hand kriegt....echt unglaublich....ich steh die ganze zeit da und nix passiert....die nimmt einmal meine Rute in die Hand und schon knallts....wahrscheinlich lieb ich sie deshalb so:k


Dann solltest Du Dir wirklich eine rote 2er RedArc :k fürs leichte Angeln gönnen. Könnte sein, daß Du die dann dringend nachbestellen mußt/darftst! :m Gibt wenig Angelgeräte mit so hohem Emotionsfaktor - ausprobiert! :q


----------



## Ozgirl (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

:l na wer sagts denn... :l


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann zwei Spitzenbeispiele nennen....
> 
> Irgendwann, vergangenes Jahr im Sommer....ich hatte nachmittags Lust auf ne kurze Runde spinnen....also ab durchn Garten die hundert Meter bis zum Wasser und ganz relaxed paar Würfe gemacht....hat absolut nix gebissen....keine Nachläufer...nichtmal Barsche.....irgendwann sagte sie (nach ca. 100Würfen und davon 50 entlang einer Seerosenkante) sie hätt keine Lust mehr und wär langweilig und ich soll zusammenpacken.....da ich grad ausgeworfen hatte hab ich gesagt, hier....nimm du und kurbel mal den Salmo Slider einfach ein....derweil pack ich das Zeugs zusammen.....während ich packe sagt sie auf einmal...."schatzi, ich hänge in den Seerosen"...ich dreh mich um und was sehe ich....die Seerosen bewegen sich und schlagen in die Rute...was war das Ergebnis: ein ca. 50er-60er Hecht|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> ...


man kannst du dich glücklich schätzen so eine frau:l :k zu haben halt sie ganz doll fest.#6


----------



## Raabiat (2. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				esox02 schrieb:
			
		

> man kannst du dich glücklich schätzen so eine frau:l :k zu haben halt sie ganz doll fest.#6



allerdings...:k
Sie hat mir sogar zu Weihnachten Jerkbaits geschenkt....allerdings in Farben die ihr gefallen haben:q hätts die in Rosa gegeben, dann hätt ich die jetzt auch:q
Gummifische gibts nur in Glitter und Mädchenfarben, Jigs müssen rot sein, Spökets müssen lila sein und Würmer werden grundsätzlich so hingelegt wie auf dem Bild hier ....







|muahah:|stolz:

und es muss unbedingt immer mit dem Fotoapparat herumgespielt werden .....





Dieses Bild entstand übrigens 5 Minuten bevor sie den Hecht gefangen hat wie ich oben erwähnt hatte |supergri


----------



## Ozgirl (4. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

|bla: Ihr Männer mit eurem gequatsche....|bla: 

Aber gibts auch Mädls die auch an der schönen blauen Donau fischen? 

Fahren nächstes Wochenende nach Kärnten und versuchen da unser Glück!


----------



## fingers (4. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

_es sollten nieeeemals mädls fischen #6 , dann müssen wir uns nicht so viel gedanken beim nachhause gehn machen|sagnix , oder ein schlechtes gewissen haben, wenns einmal länger dauert #d !_
_oder sparen uns diskussionen, wer nicht aller dort war |krach: ._

_            fingers gruß_


----------



## Drohne (4. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				Ozgirl schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gibts auch Mädls die auch an der schönen blauen Donau fischen?
> 
> Fahren nächstes Wochenende nach Kärnten und versuchen da unser Glück!


 
Natürlich gibts es diese , denn mein Mädl ist echte Donaufischerin.:m 

Ach ja noch etwas, aber in Kärnten gibts es natürlich keine blaue Donau#d , aber trotzdem mein herzlichstes Petri Heil zu Eurem Unterfangen. 


LG Josef #h


----------



## just4fan (4. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

|smlove2: ich bin froh eine fischerin gefunden zu haben




schlimm is halt::r 
sie fängt mehr als ich#q


----------



## Sailfisch (4. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Das leben kann so hart sein.


----------



## just4fan (4. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> und ich habe noch direkt am Wasser beim Angeln meinen Freund kennengelernt.... Und er ist sooo stolz darauf...  #6



und recht hat er#6


----------



## just4fan (15. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

und wieder:#6 








Wildkarpfen: 68 cm
Schleie: 48 u. 51 cm
Ps: nich weitersagen: ich hab die würmer aufgezogen!!!!:q


----------



## Louis (15. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> hätte ich Männe nicht zum Angeln bekommen, wüsste ich gar nicht wohin mit all den ganzen Köfis
> wir wollen dieses Jahr noch in den Schwarzwald fahren um auch mal in der Schweiz unser Glück zu versuchen #6




Da musst Du aber ganz schön weit auswerfen, um vom Schwarzwald aus in der Schweiz zu fischen.|wavey: |bla: :m


----------



## tapaesser (15. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*



Louis schrieb:


> Da musst Du aber ganz schön weit auswerfen, um vom Schwarzwald aus in der Schweiz zu fischen.|wavey: |bla: :m




Da mache dir mal keine Sorgen, Mela schafft es ja auch vom Wohnsitz aus in Norddeutschland zu angeln.

Oder Mela,......:l


Carsten jetzt mal den Kopf einzieht. Und das ganz schnell. ** Weg


----------



## Ines (15. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Kommt Leute, nun jubelt man die Frauen nicht so hoch:

Auch Frauen haben Schneidertage, Hänger, Abrisse, vertüddelte Montagen - das ganz normale Frustprogramm. 
"Gefühl" hin oder her. 
Nebenbei gesagt: Ich würde mich freuen über mehr Frauen auf Angelkuttern. Organisiere gern mal eine Frauentour auf einem Angelkutter in der Ostsee. Anfragen und Terminabsprachen bitte an mich. 

Wenn da mal eine Frauencrew zusammenkäme, das würde mich richtig freuen.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Frauenpower*

Schön zusammengefaßt! #6 :m


----------

